# Non trading company Nil ARs help!



## joeirish2011 (3 Feb 2011)

Hi
My company is not trading (and never did) was set up a year and a half ago and its Annual Returns are due. 

Apparently I have to file Nil accounts and apply for an audit exemption (as per another post on this forum). I was wondering if anyone had a sample set of Nil returns that I could see. An accountant I recently engaged with quoted me 450 for the job but I think given the company has no actual cash, assets or liabilities I should be able to do this myself with some guidance as money is extremely tight.

Is anyone else in the same situation? Can anyone help  me?

Thanks


----------



## jack2009 (3 Feb 2011)

do you have plans to use the company going forwards.

are you on time with your ard?

You dan get templates from cro!


----------



## RonanC (3 Feb 2011)

Read [broken link removed] 

and [broken link removed]


----------



## joeirish2011 (3 Feb 2011)

Thanks
I have read through that but really what I suppose I am looking for our filled out templates...
i know this is probably a really stupid question but is it just a case of replacing the xxx with Nil to file Nil accounts?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## RonanC (3 Feb 2011)

Yes its a simple as that...............* BUT*............. does the Company have a Share Capital? *Most companies do*, and therefore this share capital amount must be reflected on the Balance Sheet. So "NIL Accounts" are not exactly "NIL"


----------



## joeirish2011 (3 Feb 2011)

Ok bit confused now. 
Except for where it says called up share capital where i state the amount of alloted shares, I take it the rest of the entries can be Nil?
Am i right or completely wrong?
Thanks again for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## joeirish2011 (3 Feb 2011)

No I dont have a problem with the B1 at all (luckily) its the set of nil returns that must accompany it that is causing the frustration.


----------



## RonanC (3 Feb 2011)

joeirish2011 said:


> No I dont have a problem with the B1 at all (luckily) its the set of nil returns that must accompany it that is causing the frustration.



Its the accounts you mean and not returns. The "return" is the B1 itself.


----------



## joeirish2011 (3 Feb 2011)

no it does help.
I think i can use the template from the cro as my accounts and just fill in total issued (alloted) share capital as there is no cash in the bank at all. The company is dormant and has never traded.


----------



## Paddy199 (4 Feb 2011)

Its unpaid share capital under debtors. So put a corresponding figure in debtors for the issued share capital on your balance sheet.


----------



## jack2009 (4 Feb 2011)

there is no breach ostensible s.a. 41 here.


----------



## billythefish (1 Mar 2011)

closedforbusiness.ie only charge 199 to do these. worth it i'd say.


----------



## kennyb3 (2 Mar 2011)

I would definitely advise going to someone for professional help for help if you ve no clue what you are at which is evidently the case.


----------

